# Peaches and Pork Steaks



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Grilled pork steaks and some peaches. This time I added the peaches to ice cream!


----------



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

Man! That spread look's good Paymaster.. $750. Fine down here for BBQ'N


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Wow!! It's not even 7:00am and not I'm thinking about dinner. Looking great Paymaster. 

I little dry down there Magged Out?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Magged Out said:


> Man! That spread look's good Paymaster.. $750. Fine down here for BBQ'N


Magged Out! I know y'all are suffering. Prayers for rain from here, for ya! 

Thanks for the nice comments.


----------



## Outrigger (Nov 6, 2006)

Paymaster, I know you prolly got peaches sprouting up like weeds in your backyard, and sugary grilled up peaches dolloped with spoonfuls of Edy’s vanilla bean ice cream are tough to trump, but I can maybe ante up you a pitted peach with a recipe done last summer.










Grab hold of the ripest, most burstingly plump, sun-sweetened peaches you can gather up and you’re sure to be delighted. I made this without the walnuts but I was thinking that some gently toasted almond slivers would push this favorite summertime dessert over the top. One other thing, though I’m no stranger to the bourbon , I think 4 teaspoons of the stuff to just one cup of heavy cream is a bit overpowering, I would start with 2-3 teaspoons and add to taste. You want the liquor to be a subtly nuanced background flavor to the succulent sweetness of the peachy goodness…Bon appetit!

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/food-network-kitchens/boozy-peaches-and-cream-recipe/index.html


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks great.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Eatin*

I don't know how big Paymaster is, but from his posts, all he does is cook and eat. I'll guess 450#. Fine lookin vittles.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

wdbrand! That looks and sounds Great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am 6'2" 250 pounds! I love to cook and love to eat!


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Those peaches are killing me. I have had limited sweet stuff since I found out I am diabetic. With 35+ lbs off and in much better shape I am going to try some of those peaches. 

Darin


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

outrigger, it's funny you put that up when you did. Went by the city market Friday morning and got the best peaches I've had in years. Stopped by Foodlion and got the wife a tub of her favorite, Butter Pecan, and came home, peeled her a couple and topped them with the ice cream and syrup. Bad mistake. She went on strike and said she couldn't afford to eat any supper. I settled for a couple of tomato samwichs. That was a fine looking dessert you posted.


----------

